# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Katy

## Abi

*Katy's Game*
Next up is Katy...



Boxes Left:
8   14    16   17  *21*

What box do you want to choose as your own?

----------


## Katy

hmm, lets think, 21 please Abi

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Katy

Ill take 1 5 7 15 and 30 please Abi.

----------


## Abi

30?! Between 1 and 22, Katy!  :Big Grin: 

Can you pick another one please?

----------


## Katy

sorry i meant 20, not paying attention.

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: 10p
Box 5: Â£75,000
Box 7: Â£750
Box 15: Â£500
Box 20: Â£100*



Bankers Offer: Â£13,000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Katy

hmm, No deal !!!

Not giving in that easy mr banker.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Katy

I'll open 2 and 4, and 13 please.

----------


## Luna

***streaks across studio  - flashing at Noel****

----------


## Katy

well thats just added a whole new aspect to the show !!!! *me thinks noal has an admirer*

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£5
Box 4: Â£20,000
Box 13: Â£35,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£14,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Katy

ooh, thats a few red boxes gone but still no deal !.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Katy

*thinks very carefully and ponders over which box to pick*

hmm fi think ill go for

3 9 and 22 please

----------


## Abi

Sorry about the huge delays- my net keeps disconnecting...

----------


## Katy

no problem, im catching up on some old posts anyway, my nets being quite good this evening.

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£250
Box 9: 1p
Box 22: Â£250,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£13,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Katy

Take a risk, i came on with nothing its all about the risk so No deal !

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Katy

ok ill take 19 10 and 12 this time please..

----------


## Abi

*Box 19: Â£1000
Box 10: Â£10
Box 12: Â£100,000*



Lots of 1's and 0's there!

_Bankers Offer: This is generous: Â£15,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Katy

no deal, im willing to take the chance. at least that 1 ps gone.

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Katy

erm six 6, eleven 11 and eighteen please

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£3000
Box 11: Â£15,000
Box 18: Â£10,000*



This is a VERY Generous offer...

_Bankers Offer: Â£18,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Katy

Im going to be weak and say Deal, it was a very generous offer and i accept.

----------


## Abi

*Katy leaves with Â£18,000!!*

But was that the right decision?

If you had chosen to continue, what would have been the next 3 boxes you would have opened?

----------


## Katy

14 16 and 17. 
I bet it was the wrong decision.

----------


## Abi

So now we want to see the Â£50,000 to prove you have done the right thing...

And if we see the Â£5000, that would be the icing on the cake as well!

Have you defeated the banker, or not?

Have you been clever, and sold a 50p box for Â£18,000, or have you thrown away Â£32,000?

Lets see...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

ooh, its so tense. I cant look.

----------


## Abi

*Box 14: Â£50
Box 16: Â£1
Box 17: Â£50,000*



Bankers Offer: Â£1,800

Would you have taken that, or gone all the way to the end?

----------


## Katy

probably gone all the way to the end, glad i dealt when i could. !

----------


## Abi

And would you have swapped box 21 for box 8?

----------


## Abi

I'm just going to assume that you would have stuck with box 21  :Smile:  

I never understood why people change boxes... You got free choice of them at the beginning, unlike on the show, so you know... I just never understand it, lol!!

Anyway, Box 21 contained...

*
Â£5000!*
So you beat the banker  :Big Grin:  Congrats!  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

Great game Katy, lucky you did deal when you did. And Abi I think we swap sometimes as we begin to doubt ourselves

----------


## Katy

no id have stuck with 21, my date of birth. 

Yay ! i beat the banker.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well done Katy!!! You beat that nasty ol' banker.... :Cheer:  

you nearly won as much as me...  :EEK!:  (well if you minus 17k from your winnings)  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Â£5000 well done Katy don't spend it all at once at the SB shop.  I'm still propping up the table Yipeee  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Â£5000 well done Katy don't spend it all at once at the SB shop.  I'm still propping up the table Yipeee


She won 18k, it was 5k that was in her box, as she dealt earlier on.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> Â£5000 well done Katy don't spend it all at once at the SB shop. I'm still propping up the table Yipeee 
> 
> 
>  
> She won 18k, it was 5k that was in her box, as she dealt earlier on.


I know sorry.  I totally skipped past the 18k post wasn't paying attention.  :Embarrassment:  
Well done again Katy.

----------

